# Poorboy suspension info



## Josh82 (Jun 18, 2012)

I want to build or buy a sra/IRS hybrid for my foreman 500 I can't find any info on the web about what parts from what bikes poor boy used and can't find a kit to buy any info would be great

The kit is mentioned in this thread http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/22-honda/13924-honda-foreman-450-irs-kit.html


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Just use the Info in that thread. There really aren't any kits. Gonna need a custom build. Which is discussed in another thread. 


Posted via TapaTalk.


----------

